# Delta Waterfowl Membership Giveaway



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Delta Waterfowl Membership Giveaway - One membership! *

Yes, I'd like to support Delta Waterfowl's efforts on behalf of ducks and duck hunters. *Please sign up if you're not currently a member. * Everyone who responds by August 31, 2005 will be entered for the membership giveaway.

One Year Membership Includes:

- $25 Friend Membership 
- 4 Quarterly Delta Waterfowl Reports
- Delta Waterfowl Shadow Grass Hat
- Delta Waterfowl Sticker

For more information, visit our website: www.deltawaterfowl.org

If you're interested in starting a Delta chapter in your community, please contact Regional Director - Scott Terning (DeltaBoy).

Scott Terning 
Delta Waterfowl
888-987-3695


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you Scott and Delta Waterfowl...very cool.

We'll do this the same way as always, simply post a reply and you're qualified. 10 finalists will be chosen on Aug. 31st and the NASDAQ will determine the winner on Sept. 1st.

Good luck!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Not currently a member, but will be after GF's banquet on the 15th!

Taddy


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I'm not a member either, but it would be cool to join. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Not a member YET!!! (I do belong to DU though).


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im not a member yet either, would like to be though.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Is there any meeting for Delta at Sawyer? let me know thanks Billy.. P.S. I would like to join ur memeber of Delta let me know thanks


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Count me in. Thanks Delta.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey I just have to offer up some Kudos for Scott. Thanks for the help on the chapter stuff. The boys are going at this like they would a early goose hunt on the 18th hole.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Im in, and if I dont win Ill still join :thumb: . Any contacts in SC Wisconsin or Chapters? If not Ill join on the Delta site.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would like a membership. I hope to make it to the banquet but the wife says that kids come before hunting so I might have to take them to a hockey camp and soccer practice.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Count me in too!

Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well we got a perfect 10, so you're all semi-finalists.

If your number is the final cent on the NASDAQ tomorrow, you win.

Here is the finalists and #'s:

1 - taddy1340
2 - mallardhunter
3 - Ref
4 - qwakwhaker883
5 - fishunt
6 - faithsdave
7 - bratlabs
8 - deacon
9 - Springer
0 - Miller

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks, good luck guys :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good Luck Guys!

If you don't win, check out the website: www.deltawaterfowl.org

Be safe this fall... :wink:

P.S. Hustad, let me know who wins so I can get everything sent out right away - The fall issue will be coming out soon.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like Miller won, Congrats. (I think)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're correct sir....I was so busy I never got around to announcing it.

Thanks again Delta.


----------

